# Why is 65 accelerator pedal trim impossible to find?



## jasonblair (Nov 22, 2004)

My last 65 had power brakes, and thus had chrome around the pedals. My new 65 is in the process of getting a power disc brake conversion. Getting the chrome trim for the park brake, clutch, and brake pedal was cheap and easy.

Question... Why is the chrome trim for the gas pedal IMPOSSIBLE to find? I've located ONE, and the guy wants $125 for it. I know the supply and demand curve applies, so I don't blame the guy, but when the trim pieces for the clutch and brake are like $7 brand new, I just couldn't pull the trigger. All of the parts catalogs sell trim that isn't correct for the car, but none sell original-style pedal trim. Anyone know where to get one? Thanks!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I might have one, I'll take a look.
If you think that is bad, I had a horrible time finding the chrome for around the back of the vinyl top. When I did finally found a set I was like, "Great I'll take them, oh-by the way, how much are they?"  The guy could have put a 1 in front of the price and I still would have bought them.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The stainless is hard to find because the '64 and '65 have a unique pedal, unlike the more common later cars. Add that to the 50 -year- old status of these cars, and it gets tough.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry man, I looked and can't find it. Thought for sure I had one too.


----------



## jasonblair (Nov 22, 2004)

Rukee, you're a tease!!! I don't think I've ever gone from so excited to so disappointed in the period of two posts! 

Thanks for looking though... If you ever come across one, let me know!


----------



## jasonblair (Nov 22, 2004)

Speaking of which... How funny is it that the three people posting on this thread all have Charcoal Blue 65's? (Not exactly a common color!)

When I went to register and title it two weeks ago, the lady at the BMV asked me if they should title it as gray or blue. (I chose blue.) What color did you guys pick? Do you think of the car as a bluish-gray, or as a grayish-blue? I still haven't made my mind up!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

We're just cooler like that!! 

Mine is listed as white on the title, that's the color it was painted before I put it back to what it was born with. Defiantly an awesome color!!


----------

